# Sony NEX-5



## President (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I've been playing around with the camera and noticed that my AUTO HDR function only shoots 2 different exposures. How can I make it to shoot 3? Is it programmed to shoot 2 exposures or does it have a setting that I can change it? Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

uh.. Read the manual?????


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2012)

I believe it only makes 2 exposure when the Auto HDR feature is used.

Which points up the fact that the Auto HDR function produces a pseudo-HDR.


----------



## President (Apr 17, 2012)

so do you guys take it in auto or manual?


----------

